# Coronary Thrombectomy 92973



## em2177 (Jun 1, 2012)

Is aspiration thrombectomy billable or is it only mechanical thrombectomy?

Thank You!


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jun 2, 2012)

em2177 said:


> Is aspiration thrombectomy billable or is it only mechanical thrombectomy?
> 
> Thank You!



Currently only Angiojet thrombectomy is the only thing that can be coded with 92973.  Aspiration thrombectomy can not be coded as coronary thrombectomy.


----------

